# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Tina O'Brien joins 'Waterloo Road'

## Perdita

Tina O'Brien has been offered a role in BBC show Waterloo Road.

The ex-Coronation Street star, who played teen mum Sarah-Louise Platt in the soap, was reportedly hoping to return to her old part but changed her mind when she split from former co-star Ryan Thomas.

An industry insider told The Mirror: "They would have had lots of scenes together and the atmosphere would have been unbearable."

Thomas and O'Brien, who had daughter Scarlett last year, broke up in November.

They hit the headlines last week after an alleged confrontation resulted in O'Brien's arrest. He was later released.

O'Brien left Coronation Street in 2007.

From DDS

----------


## Katy

Noooooooo that's terrible news. She's a shocking actress. I love Waterloo road.

----------


## Abbie

What is she going to do?

----------


## Perdita

I expect she is a pupil or maybe a teaching assistant

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Maybe a school janitor

----------

